# Jacksonville



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Anyone have any news on Jacksonville?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

CALLBACKS TO 3RD SERIES IN THE OPEN..RUMORED TO BE ANOTHER LAND BLIND

1,3,4,6,10,12,13,14,18,19,21,23,24,25,26,27,28,29,30,31,33,34,35,36,37,
38,39,40,43,46,47,49,50,52,53,54,56,57,59,60,61,62,64,66,67,70

46 TOTAL

ONLY HAVE THE CALLBACKS TO THE 3RD SERIES IN THE QUAL.......
1,4,6,7,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,19,20,21,22,32,33,35,36

19 total

I heard there were 8 dogs to the last series in the Qual but I am sorry I dont have them.....will try to get them tomorrow.
________
Weed Vaporizers


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

*CALLBACKS TO THE 4TH SERIES OF THE "Q"

7, 11, 12, 13, 15, 32, 33, 36*

Good luck to them all!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks To The 4th Waterblind
1,3,4,6,10,12,13,18,21,23,25,27,29,30,31,33,37,38,39,46,50,52,53,54,59,60,61,62,66,70

Total 30
________
Find Dispensary


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Any further news? I'm especially interested in the derby.


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

The Derby didn't start until 11am Saturday.

Qual Results:

1st--Hammer-R. Magnusson
2nd-Rosie-Joe Renouf
3rd-Katie-Roger Perry
4th-Maxi-R. Magnusson
RJ-Coal-Easton/Davis Arthur
Jm-Dream-Keith Farmer


----------



## Kevin Hannah (Jan 6, 2003)

Anything from the Am?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Callbacks Going To The 3rd Series
5,6,10,12,15,16,18,21,22,23,24,25,26

13 Total

Amateur Callbacks Going To The 2nd Series

1,9,12,14,16,17,19,22,23,24,25,26,28,30,31,32,33,37,38,40,41,42,44,46,47,50,
52,54,55,56,58,59

32 Total

Open Callbacks To The Waterblind
1,3,4,6,10,12,13,18,21,23,25,27,29,30,31,33,37,38,39,46,50,52,53,54,59,60,61,62,66,70

30 Total
________
HERBALAIRE REVIEW


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks To The Last Series

1,6,21,23,25,27,31,38,46,52,53,54,61
13 Total

Amateur Did Not Finish The Landblind And No Partial Callbacks
________
VAPIR ONE VAPORIZER


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

Thanks Brenda, you are really doing good job reporting the call backs!


----------



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

Lance-CO said:


> Thanks Brenda, you are really doing good job reporting the call backs!


She always does!!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Thank u for those kind words.....

Derby callbacks to the last series 

5,6,10,12,15,18,21,22,23,24,25,26

12 total
________
Lumina z34


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Results

1st- #6 Ozzie H/Jim Van Engen O/Bill Booker
2nd- #10 King O/H Rita Jones
3rd- #12 Genny O/H Lynne Thomson
4th- #5 Wiley O/H Chris Parkinson
Rj- # 26 Woody O/H Wayne Dodson

Jams- 25,24,23,21,18,15

Congrats To All!!!!

All The Info I Have On The Open Is That.........Mike Lardy Got 1st and 3rd(sorry Don't Know Which Dogs), Steve O'Connell got 2nd(Bull) and Fred Kampo (Tiger)got 4th
________
Daihatsu mira


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Big congrats to friends/neighbors of ours, Bill and Terry Booker on their first with Ozzie handled by Jim Van Engen!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

First Place Open Win Went To Jeff Schuett's Dog Nate! This Is One Of Jeff's First Open Dogs, And The First To Win An Open! :d:d

Congrats!!!


----------



## PWK (Oct 29, 2003)

A BIG Congratulations to Bill and Terri Booker for their first DERBY WIN with Ozzie!!!! This Win places Ozzie on the Derby List.... 

GREAT JOB!!!!!!!!!

Your friends,
Pam and Pete Poling


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations...in the Amateur...

#19 RESERVE JAM, Topbrass Band On The Run *** , "Band" and Judy 

..again to Judy, and #44 JAM, FC AFC Emberain Beau Geste FDHF, "Beau"  

Judy


----------



## Jayne (Dec 23, 2007)

Congratulations to Jeff S., Lydia and Nate.


----------

